
Extracting 25 TFLOPS from AWS Lambda, or #TheCloudIsTooDamnHard - beaucronin
http://ericjonas.com/pywren.html
======
ivan_ah
Is 25 TFLOPS a lot? How big of a cluster would you need to achieve this level
of scientific computing "at home"?

cf. a modern GPU which can do 5000-8000 GFLOPS

